# Arbeitserlaubnis!



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pleased to report that I have an unrestricted work permit for the rest of my time in Berlin (to the end of this year). It was remarkably easy, but then again, when you're a Canadian with good German, a job offer, a return plane ticket, married to a professor on sabbatical, and have very carefully prepared your documents, things tend to go smoothly. Nevertheless, I am happy.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well done Nononymous! Obviously, good preparation is always the key.

Let us know how you get on in Berlin.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

James3214 said:


> Well done Nononymous! Obviously, good preparation is always the key.
> 
> Let us know how you get on in Berlin.


This is the fastest we've ever settled in. Moved right into a fully outfitted apartment for visiting academics, which required only minimal shopping to make it feel like home. Daughter settled right in at school. And now, eleven days after arrival, we've got the bureaucracy dealt with and I have a (legal) job. 

I still can't quite believe how quick, painless (and even pleasant) was our visit to the Ausländerbehörde.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Good to hear that. It's rare that someone says dealing with German bureaucracy went smoothly 

Enjoy you time there!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

MrTweek said:


> Good to hear that. It's rare that someone says dealing with German bureaucracy went smoothly


I was telling a friend today about how easy things were - half an hour at the Ausländerbehörde to get a better deal than I was expecting - and he said that the mentality is slowly changing, Germany is beginning to realize that it needs to begin attracting good people, not repelling them. The bureaucratic culture is changing a little, and with online appointments for most things those long days queuing up for numbers and sitting in waiting rooms may finally be a thing of the past.


----------

